# Stripers



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

My son and myself went out to drift some live shad around the bridges yesterday! Got out about noon and hunted up bait that was hard to come by with the heat were having, but got a couple dozen , on first drift and not in the water 30 seconds doubled up on two big blue cats got in about 20 lbs apiece,rebait and agian doubled up on cats. Move closer to shore for the next drift son hooks up from, fron then on its on for the next 2 hours,brought limit home for the grill and released about 20 more! GOOD Day with one of the boys!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I take it from your location that you're not fishing Pensacola waters?


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice fish, sounds like you had a blast


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

Where is this at?


----------

